# 2 more ling on topwater....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Sorry , late post. This was just before I hooked the shark while trolling. Caught them on a tuna popper....one exploded and the other just pulled it under slowly...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!!! I like ling.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My money says you are in the 10% of the fishermen who catch 90% of the fish. And, that ain't luck!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Fishing*

Thanks bud, I like seeing big smiles from people I take. Some days are more difficult of course....but making memories is what keeps me coming back


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats some good eating there,way to go


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Should change to "Ling Slayer"!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Right! He's definitely seems to have them dialed in.



BullyARed said:


> Should change to "Ling Slayer"!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ling on Top... That's awesome Tommy, nice work.


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Very nice Sir.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice catch Tommy! Are Ling pretty good to eat? I haven't ever had a chance to try it before.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Should change to "Ling Slayer"!


No doubt Tommy!

Man you are crushing the ling bite. Heck of a fish to eat. Keep the pics coming man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Solid fish right there, heck of a catch.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

jeffreythegiraffe said:


> Very nice catch Tommy! Are Ling pretty good to eat? I haven't ever had a chance to try it before.


One of the best tasting fish in the gulf for sure!!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

congrats


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

On topwaters? Epic!


----------

